# Best way to hold a Kindle?



## Trekker (Dec 26, 2008)

.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

Become left-handed.  It's a lifestyle choice.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I hold it left handed too...which is actually nice cuz it leaves my dominate hand free for note taking or typing. (i'm a multi-tasker) I put my thumb on the next page button and my index finger on the previous page button.

I also use a book stand that came with one of my mom's cookbooks. With the stand I just lay on my stomach and press next when I need to. I mostly do this when i am reading during tv commerials.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

My Kindle is in a m-Edge cover, when sitting up I hold it in the palm of my left hand using my thumb to turn the page. If I am lying down I prop it on my book holder and turn pages with my index finger. The first few hours I found myself inadvertently hitting the next page button but that is not an issue anymore. I adjusted very quickly and have it down to a science now of perfect timing when to hit the next page button.  

Linda


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

You can avoid most inadvertent page turns in a few ways:

If reading the Kindle in its cover, fold the cover all the way back and secure with the elastic band. Grip the left hand of the spine and reach a finger out to turn a page as needed.

Also if reading Kindle in its cover as above, slide hand between the covers on the right. The elastic will keep your hand in place.

You can also hold the Kindle with your right hand thumb resting on the bar between the selector column and the reading area. It is plenty strong enough to hold there.

Or grip at the bottom - most of the buttons are disabled while reading except for the Home key and the Alt + aA sleep combination.

Also sleep your Kindle whenever you put it down, no inadvertent page turns when picking it up.


----------



## Kelly G (Dec 18, 2008)

Do you leave your Kindle in it's cover?  I put the obligatory bits of velcro on the outer edge of the Kindle/cover which secures it much better than the silly plastic piece.  Now I find keeping the cover on allows me to read and hold the Kindle w/o too many accidental button pushes.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

Chimmer said:


> I don't understand how being left handed would help at all. Those huge buttons are at the left side as well as the right side. Am I missing something?


The "fold" of the cover provides some "grip room" on the left side that will help prevent accidental page turns.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Yeah, reading in the cover does help. If you have problems keeping Kindle in the cover, add a bit of Velcro to the back of the Kindle.


----------



## Lotus (Oct 31, 2008)

I usually hold it in my left hand, with the ball of my thumb on the edge of the Kindle with my thumb resting on the Next Page button. I use my thumb to turn pages. I do it this way when lying down on my left side, too. I almost always read with it in a cover. 

I think most of us took a few days to work out what is most comfortable/convenient. Different hand sizes/range of motion make some things more comfortable for different people.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I just think you have to get use to it. You actually do not have to hold it at all, sometimes I lay in my bed and prop it up against my knees. I do 
think the right cover (for you) helps. The first few days, I kept hitting buttons by accident, just forgetting they were there. Now I rarely do that. 
Keep in mind, other than the font button, the keyboard does not operate without the aid of the Alt button, when your reading so you can touch the 
whole lower portion without doing any damage.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I keep my thumb over the cursor bar when I read, then it's a simple matter of moving it a little to the right to click the next page button. 

It's just a matter of getting used to what's comfortable for you.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I hold my Kindle with either my left or right hand.  I have a cover, which I fold behind the Kindle when I read.  If I'm holding it with my right hand, I put my thumb either on the bar between the scroll bar and the screen, as Verena (pidgeon92) said, or just below the screen in the empty area beneath the screen, and my fingers in behind the Kindle and cover.  If I'm using my left hand, I hold it with my thumb below the screen or sometimes the cover.

It's really a matter of practicing until it becomes second nature!

Betsy


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

If you refuse to choose become left-handed, your next-best option if to lop off your right thumb. I recommend a really, _really_ sharp meat cleaver. If done properly it should only take one clean stroke. Also, since you refuse to become left-handed, you should have someone else do the hacking. They'll be more accurate.

This should prevent any more accidental (or even intentional) page turns. Plus, it will have the added benefit of forcing you (against your stubborn will) to become left-handed.


----------



## Wells83 (Nov 19, 2008)

I don't usually have a problem with accidently pushing the buttons.  I hold the Kindle a lot from the bottom, with my left hand, but it really depends on how I'm sitting/laying.  I guess I've just become acclimated to the buttons.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

I should add that lopping off your right thumb means you have to use your nose to scroll/click the cursor.  This presents a whole host of new difficulties.  But accidental page turning isn't one of them.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

hmmm I hadn't thought about chopping off my right thumb. I learned how to hold the Kindle (in either hand) just below the screen pretty qucikly. If I am not in bed with my fiance, I hold the Kindle with my left hand on the extra space created by bending back my Oberon cover. If my fiance is with me, I hold the Kindle on the right just below the screen. It took me about 30 minutes to learn how to avoid accidental page flips. I am working on training the fiance. He sometimes brushes the buttons on the left hand side of the Kindle.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

With the Kindle out of the cover, I usually have my hand kind of over the keyboard with the thumb in the clear space right below the screen - whether I hold it with the right or left (usually left).  Then it's pretty simple to just move my thumb to turn the pages.  You really do get used to the button location pretty quickly.  And as others have mentioned, always put it to sleep before you put it down - most of my accidental button pressing comes when I pick it up or close the cover without sleeping it.
Enjoy!  It really is addictive.
Andra


----------



## Tbarney (Dec 28, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> I should add that lopping off your right thumb means you have to use your nose to scroll/click the cursor. This presents a whole host of new difficulties. But accidental page turning isn't one of them.


Bacardi Jim, you seem to take great pride in providing sarcastic comments to everyone's posts.  If someone did lop off their right thumb, maybe they could use their left one instead. I hope any amputees reading this don't take great offense to your comment.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

Tbarney said:


> Bacardi Jim, you seem to take great pride in providing sarcastic comments to everyone's posts.  If someone did lop off their right thumb, maybe they could use their left one instead. I hope any amputees reading this don't take great offense to your comment.


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

Tbarney said:


> Bacardi Jim, you seem to take great pride in providing sarcastic comments to everyone's posts.  If someone did lop off their right thumb, maybe they could use their left one instead. I hope any amputees reading this don't take great offense to your comment.


I once commented, sarcastically in the middle of a "button too big, stock cover no good" discussion, that I had no problem with the Kindle because I was born with opposable thumbs. Then I sat back and observed the outrage.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

Teninx said:


> I once commented, sarcastically in the middle of a "button too big, stock cover no good" discussion, that I had no problem with the Kindle because I was born with opposable thumbs. Then I sat back and observed the outrage.


hehehe


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Just another option that is my favorite..... I read my Kindle "hands-free" so no accidentally hitting buttons.  I have it in an Oberon cover and the cover lies flat and open like a DTB.... only without your paper pages turning accidentally.  Then, I either have it on my lap, or my favorite way is to put MaKK (in his cover) on a sloping book stand.... either on my lap or on a table/desk.  Then I'm able to drink my coffee/tea and pet the dog..... or make notes.... or eat one of Betsy's muffins.  Works great!!!  If I do hold onto the cover, I hold it left handed along the fold.  You get more used to it as time goes by and the accidental page turning seems to resolve itself pretty well.


----------



## Lilly (Dec 14, 2008)

I had the same problem 2 months ago when I got the Kindle. Elsi kindly helped me out with the below picture and I've held my Kindle like that ever since. It's really comfortable. If you still have the original case, hook the elastic in the corner to keep in place.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I hold it either like the picture shows, or mostly I hold it so my right thumb rests all along the large next page button and my other fingers are behind the folded back cover. I just press down with my thumb when I need to change pages. That way I don't have to move any fingers or other parts. Its comfortable to my carpel tunnel hand. 

I use the original cover with the strap over the bottom right corner.


----------



## tecwritr (Oct 28, 2008)

With warm gentle hands and a smile on your face


----------



## JerryG (Dec 25, 2008)

Like you I just got my K and I have the same problem with the buttons on the right side. So I made a cover to prevent the accidental pressing of the buttons. It works great.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Welcome Jerry on your first Post - with a picture no less!  That's not you I hope?

Don't worry Chimmer, it won't take you several days to adjust, maybe a few hours of reading.  I hold my kindle differently depending on where I am sitting, laying, cooking, etc.  But the keyboard is disabled and with one thumb or two thumbs, left or right, you won't have any problems.

Just keep on a readin' and it will all work out fine!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

The first day I was hitting the next page on the right side, but quickly adjusted. I have the m-edge cover and I just fold it back and use the edge to hold it. I normally use the left side next button. I'm right handed but I'm on the computer constantly and have problems with my right hand due to using the mouse so much. If I use my right hand to push the next button it makes the tendonitis act up. The main thing is to put it in sleep mode when laying it down to keep from accidently pushing buttons.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2009)

I am an ambidextrous Kindle reader.  I remove it  from the cover and usuall read with it in my left hand.  I hold it low, by the key board, avoiding the search key.  I turn pages with my left thumb.

If my hand gets tired, I just switch to the right hand.  Using my right thumb, I turn pages.

I rarely ever do accidental turns and I always put my Kindle to sleep if I have to set it down.  

When finished reading for the day, I put the Kindle back in it's case.


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Become left-handed. It's a lifestyle choice.


You know, I never thought about this. Although I am right-handed, I DO read the Kindle holding it in my left hand!
Patricia


----------



## Miss Molly (Nov 7, 2008)

This is how I hold my Kindle. I have no problems accidentally hitting the buttons at all. Sometimes I use my left thumb to go to the next page, other times I use my right hand.


----------



## Boston (Nov 7, 2008)

As others mentioned, using a cover seems to make a big difference.

In fact, one of the things I love best about the Kindle (in the cover) is that the keys allow you to hold the kindle a lot of different ways.  I find myself holding it left handed, right handed or two handed depending on my reading position which can very depending on whether I am eating, sitting on the couch, riding the train or in bed.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2009)

I hold mine pretty much the same way as in Miss Molly's pciture with or without the cover.  I just use my thumb to change pages.


----------

